# Hex-en (for check)



## BHBlueberry (Jan 17, 2022)

- 2-Bromohexanophenone (9.A.)

Experimental:Similar to 0.A., a solution of-5g Hexanophenone(28,4mmol),-5,7g N-Bromosuccinimide(32mmol), and-550mg p-Toluenesulfonic acid(3,2mmol) in ~5ml MeCN was prepared,and heated at 60-70°C under strong stirring for about 2 hours, after which the starting ketone had reacted.After the extraction using DCM, washing and drying of solvents, the DCM solution(~30ml) was divided into a larger, around 2/3(for 9.B.), and a smaller portion, 1/3 of total volume(for 9.C.).

- N-Ethylaminohexanophenone ("N-Ethylhexedrone") (9.B.)

Experimental:Two third of the bromoketone solution(containing ~19mmol bromoketone/~20ml DCM) were reacted with-3g of a 70% EtNH2 solution(47mmol) in an ice-salt bath, stirred strongly, for about 12 hours(overnight).To the resulting mixture was added, after that time-periood, about ~25ml of 2H2O, layers separated, washed with brine,dried(Na2SO4) and titrated, aq. portion evaporated, residue extracted with DCM and filtered, volume reduced and two times as much acetone as original volume added, then left to cool.When filtered and washed with few times using cold acetone, total yield was 2055mg HCl-Salt(8,03mmol), which correspondsto 42% of the theory, with a mp of 182-184°C, forming very nice needles when recrystallised from H2O/IPA over a longer time period.

The "9.C." mentioned was the amination with methylamine, to yield normal "hexedrone".


----------

